# What is the best romantic perfume? (not musky)



## xlyingdelilahx (Sep 11, 2006)

Any ideas?

How is vanilla for romantic?

I don't know much about scents..
I am in the process of learning more.
I really would not like anything musky.


----------



## ette (Sep 11, 2006)

I think you may like Cacharel Promesse.


----------



## HardcoreBarbie (Sep 12, 2006)

Amarige- Givenchy
Allure- Chanel
Cashmere Mist- Donna Karan
Gucci EDP- Gucci


----------



## vgarcia (Oct 1, 2006)

idk about Promesse.  dont get me wrong, i love it! i get tons of compliments too!  just to think that i got it at marshalls for like 20 or 30 bucks!  everyone loves it but i do not think its "romantic" its more alluring than anything...u know..sexy

i agree with hardcore barbie...Amarige- Givenchy its romantic without the musky...check it out!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 1, 2006)

i love my MAC - Pinkhaura

love love love its soo flowery and girly and just really nice


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm going to say Guerlain Insolence and Tocca Touch and maybe SJP- Lovely....

yeah, but I think "romantic" is probably too broad ... everyone has a different opinion of "romantic" =)

i think flowers... really seductive flowers...


----------

